# Which Macro Lens Do You Use?



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Morning all,

Lets talk about marco lenses. I have a Sigma DG 70-300mm with a macro setting, but it's only at a 1.2 ratio, so while it's okay I'd like to get in closer.

I'm looking at Nikkor's AF-S in one of these lengths- 40mm, 60mm, 85mm, 105mm or maybe the Sigma HSM 105mm. All of these have a true 1.1 ratio and can be had at a reasonable price used. With a crop factor of 1.5 on my D5100 the 105mm would effectively be 157.5mm, but I don't know if this would be to much and maybe I'd be better off with a shorter focal length...?

So I wondering what some of you guys use, and any thoughts on the above?

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi

I use a 60mm micro nikkor and find it fits the bill perfectly , I do also have a 105mm micro nikkor but find you have to be to far back from the watch if using a light tent or similar set up.

Therefore i would highly recommend the 60mm micro nikkor a superb lens and perfect for watch photography , great for portraits to it just means getting in a bit closer than with the 105.

The only reason i've kept the 105 is that its an old AiD lens from my 35mm days so its not worth getting rid off , for the money its now worth i may as well keep it


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

prolly naff all use to you but for close ups i used to use a bog standard point and shoot with the subject positioned behind a magnifying glass.

some good results from time to time.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Andy, that's exactly the kind of info I was looking for. When you use your 105mm, do you crop the image down or can you get close enough as is? The reason I ask is that there's a Nikkor 105 on the bay right now that might go at a decent price.

@ Rotundus; I've read about that technique before, in fact I bought a set of magnifier rings to fit my 50mm to try this out, but I found that the DoF was so shallow it was quite difficult to get a good image. Maybe I should give them another go..


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i tried mag rings in the dim and distant past; with limited success to be honest.

but then it was using an old practika with a ropey tripod, and film (remember that stuff).

think i was using a 50mm too, only had that or a wide-angle (28??) for that camera.

if you figure out how to get decent results using them then you might like to post a quick review.

to damn lazy these days - have turned into a point and press man :wallbash:


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes I remember film, but I used 110, couldn't afford to go 35mm back then. I think using Mag rings and such like is no substitute for a proper lens, but you can some great affects that can look cool with them. The 'lens off' technique can give some great results,

but probably not much use when photographing watches though :lol:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Thanks Andy, that's exactly the kind of info I was looking for. When you use your 105mm, do you crop the image down or can you get close enough as is? The reason I ask is that there's a Nikkor 105 on the bay right now that might go at a decent price.


Yes you would need to crop it to get the desired effect really.

The min focusing distance on my 105 is 1.55feet so around 19 inches i suppose whereas the 60mm is literally a couple of inches.

But if the 105 is cheap enough they are a great lens , but having used both i would go for the 60mm , i got my 60mm off ebay for Â£130 i think it was

cheers

Andy


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

andyclient said:


> Dirty Habitz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Andy, that's exactly the kind of info I was looking for. When you use your 105mm, do you crop the image down or can you get close enough as is? The reason I ask is that there's a Nikkor 105 on the bay right now that might go at a decent price.
> ...


Ah Okay, I take your point and that kind of rules the 105 out. I'll have a good dig about for a 60 then. Thanks again for the info Andy :thumbup:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

My twopennorth, i use a Sigma 105 macro with my nIkon, gives 1-1 at a distance of about 8ins, which is pretty necessary when taking pics of beasties etc  dont use it for watches though, it will show up a brand new watch as scratched up!!


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Now that's the kind of "close" I'm talking about


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

iPhone 4S with an Olloclip lens... :thumbup:










Cheers

b


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

That's pretty damn good for a phone, Bill (no pun intended). It has an Instagram feel about it.

A quick update; Yesterday I came across a Nikon Nikkor AF-S G ED VR 85mm f/3.5 micro on eBay. It's in mint condition with all the original packaging, lens hood, pouch and lens caps.

After some offers & counter offers, the Lens is now mine! Okay, I know it's not a 60, but I got this one at good price..so I'll make do :lol:

Thanks for all your advice guys :thumbup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Dirty Habitz said:


> That's pretty damn good for a phone, Bill (no pun intended). It has an Instagram feel about it.
> 
> A quick update; Yesterday I came across a Nikon Nikkor AF-S G ED VR 85mm f/3.5 micro on eBay. It's in mint condition with all the original packaging, lens hood, pouch and lens caps.
> 
> ...


Excellent look forward to seeing the results


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

I use the 85mm on my Canon 5dII and find it a great lens. I used to use the 60mm and think 80 is a little better, especially if you want to photograph insects etc as you don't have to get quite as close to get the same 1:1 as the 60.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I've just taken ownership of a canon 100mm 2.8L macro lens with the image stability. Yet to take any snaps with it, but keen as to set a few watch shots up and test 'er out.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> I've just taken ownership of a canon 100mm 2.8L macro lens with the image stability. Yet to take any snaps with it, but keen as to set a few watch shots up and test 'er out.


I would be interested in the results as a new Canon DSLR owner, have you guys had any joy with the macro kits you screw onto the end of the lens, was considering these before taking the plunge on a separate macro lens, I understand the quality will not be the same, but hoping to save some cash, or it is false economy?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

martinzx said:


> Phillionaire said:
> 
> 
> > I've just taken ownership of a canon 100mm 2.8L macro lens with the image stability. Yet to take any snaps with it, but keen as to set a few watch shots up and test 'er out.
> ...


Hi Martin, I bought a set of screw-on magnifier rings for my 50mm. I've seen some good results from people using them, but I found them quite tricky to use due to the very shallow DoF.

Being as they are quite cheap (I think I paid Â£14 for my set) they are worth a punt to see how you get on, they can be fun to use and can produce some interesting images, but IMO they are not a substitute for a proper 1.1 macro lens.

HTH,

Andy


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I use an old Nikon AIS 50mm f1.8 lens mounted on macro tubes. I think the tubes cost Â£8 on the bay and the lens Â£60.

For the money the optics on the 50mm are fantastic value. Also the man advantage being that when mounted on the cheap macro tubes I still have control over my aperture. With a modern lens with no aperture ring I would have no control over aperture when on the macro tubes.

By still having this control over my aperture I can get more control over the very shallow depth of field. I try to add as much light as I can with my model lights and have the camera tripod mounted and go for a long exposure to match the small aperture setting. This then gives me the higher depth of field compared to a wide aperture.

Manual focus can be a bit of a fiddle, first I set focus mid frame using a wide aperture, here in the viewfinder you can see the shallow DOF. Then I set the aperture a lot smaller, this gives me a great increase in DOF, but I can no longer see the watch through the viewfinder due to lack of light. Since the camera has already been focused and its on a tripod the photo comes out in good focus and great DOF.

Exposure is also a bit of a fiddle as the light meter does not work when you mount old lenses on my camera, that's just good old trial and error.

Seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force Rerelease.










Should add there is a little cropping in the photo above.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a great close up there Dazzer, and well deserved with the effort involved. Using a dedicated macro lens makes me feel lazy now :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dirty Habitz said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Phillionaire said:
> ...





Dazzer said:


> I use an old Nikon AIS 50mm f1.8 lens mounted on macro tubes. I think the tubes cost Â£8 on the bay and the lens Â£60.
> 
> For the money the optics on the 50mm are fantastic value. Also the man advantage being that when mounted on the cheap macro tubes I still have control over my aperture. With a modern lens with no aperture ring I would have no control over aperture when on the macro tubes.
> 
> ...


Great results there mate!

It is hard enough for me to get used to a DSLR at the moment, so even if i buy the tubes I doubt I would get them results, so I need to spend the time reading/practicing how to use the camera, I am thinking I should have bought the bridge camera now.......................

Cheers Martin


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess it's like anything really, it's finding the time to have a play. At least this type of photography is ideal for cold wet days. You can just setup on the coffee table in the warm.

I have really been bitten by the photograph bug, this chap on YouTube has some great videos, search 'thatnikonguy'.

He uses Nikon stuff but that's not what his videos are about.

Get shooting Martin ! ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½



Dirty Habitz said:


> That's a great close up there Dazzer, and well deserved with the effort involved. Using a dedicated macro lens makes me feel lazy now :lol:


It's horses for courses really, whatever you have.

For me the macro tubes allowed me to play with macro photography for little outlay, I already had the 50mm lens. I'm currently saving my pennies for a AFS 24-70mm f2.8, gonna be a while !


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Martin, I'm fairly new to DLSR ownership myself, about 18 months or so, and as Dazzer said, just get shooting. That's the beauty of a digital camera, you can experiment to your hearts content and then just format the memory card and start afresh.

So have a play and post the results, good or bad it's all experience. Oh, and you'll not regret getting the DLSR once you start getting your head around setting it up, I found it really satisfying when it started to come together.

This is one of my early shots where I thought, "hey, that's not to bad". A 30 second exposure using a 35mm prime lens.










Andy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Martin, I'm fairly new to DLSR ownership myself, about 18 months or so, and as Dazzer said, just get shooting. That's the beauty of a digital camera, you can experiment to your hearts content and then just format the memory card and start afresh.
> 
> So have a play and post the results, good or bad it's all experience. Oh, and you'll not regret getting the DLSR once you start getting your head around setting it up, I found it really satisfying when it started to come together.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement I need it at the moment  I do not have the time, but I will make some time to explore and experiment, but its a steep curve from a point and shoot. I am sure once things start to sink it & I get some good shots I will start to enjoy myself .

That is a peach of a shot BTW :thumbup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful Shot ! Nice work.

That's a framer for sure. :thumbsup:

Daz.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Nikkon 105 for me. Yes you do have to be a reasonable way back, but I'm OK with that given the quality. My old 60mm AF-D was very good too.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Dirty Habitz said:
> 
> 
> > Martin, I'm fairly new to DLSR ownership myself, about 18 months or so, and as Dazzer said, just get shooting. That's the beauty of a digital camera, you can experiment to your hearts content and then just format the memory card and start afresh.
> ...


I found that modern dslr cameras are point and shoot quite happily, but then have the features to go on with better shots. I was quite daunted initially, having never really used more than a point and shoot, but was surprised how much I didn't need to know about photography to get started.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty Habitz said:
> ...


Yes I think my expectations were to high, I jumped straight into manual settings, I will use full auto until I know what I am doing.... 

Cheers Martin


----------

